# 8 Rolling Acres Shop W/Bath Mid Tn



## suthin12 (Dec 12, 2008)

Located Red Boiling Springs Tn zip 37150. 32x56 two bay shop full bath, concrete floor, professionally built and wired. Approx 6 years old city water, septic and electricity. New plated survey. Includes foundation for new home. Small year round spring pond.$69,000.00


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you have more photos?


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

All wooded? I'd like to take a bird's eye view.

Skarecrow


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

That is a pretty part of the state - Good Luck on your sale.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I found it on the net and there are a few more pictures on the listings. You can also use earth view and street view of the main road..


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

po boy said:


> I found it


Appreciate it Po Boy.

Skarecrow


----------

